# BHA Meeting in Logan



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

The next chapter meeting for Backcountry Hunters & Anglers is Thursday, April 20th at 6:30pm.

Dwell Realty 
850 N 200 W
Logan, UT 84321

Everybody interested in protecting public lands is invited to attend. If possible, please RSVP so we have a count for refreshments.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been seeing their name come up more and more in the last few years as a voice for protecting our public lands and waters. They seem to be doing good work!
R


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I wish I could make it! Please keep us informed of any other upcoming events!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. My friend and I are going to try to make it up. I work in Utah County, so it's not a guarantee, but I'll try.

Question for you grizzly? How active and involved is the Utah Chapter? I renewed my membership in January, but have done nothing as far as meeting with other chapter members in Utah. I emailed Finnegan back and forth a few times last year, but through my own fault have still failed to be actively involved with a group like I should.

Sure, I'm pretty diligent in calling and emailing my representatives, but I'm fully aware that individual calls and emails only get you so far.

It seems like Utah is ground zero for public land transfer advocates, and if there is a place for a local BHA chapter to have an impact it would be here. I'm sure some of my questions will be answered by attending the meeting, just haven't seen exactly what the Utah chapter is doing.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be out of town and will not be able to attend that meeting. I would like to hear more about them though. Hopefully, someone will post up an account of the meeting. Thanks in advance...
R


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe you should contact the legislators around Logan and air our concerns. Let them know we're fed up.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Josh is really doing a good job of getting the chapter up and going and raising awareness of public land issues.

We have some really good things to talk about Thursday night. If you can make it, we'd love all the attendance we can get. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Would like to go, but Logan won't work for me. I'm planning on hitting up the next event planned for something around SLC.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I will be there

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Well...how was that meeting? Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?
R


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

rjefre said:


> Well...how was that meeting? Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?
> R


I'll post up a few notes when I get a spare minute today.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

R,

The meeting was good. This is the first one I've ever been to, and it seems like there are some good things happening. The BHA chapter in Utah seems to be getting it's legs underneath it but it's still in it's early stages. There will be another meeting in May in SLC.

BHA nationally is on the forefront of public land advocacy. I think the Utah chapter can be in a position to influence what is going on in the state as it grows. I think this is especially important given our state politicians' proclivity towards restricting access rather than advocating for public access. Utah really seems to be the epicenter of anti-federally-managed public lands sentiment.

I don't have my notes or agenda in front of me, but there were some important things discussed that most should be aware of.

There was an update on the Bear River pipeline issue and talk of a meeting discussing this issue coming up this week I believe? I know you are pretty dialed in on everything waterfowl related, and related to the Bear River pipeline issue. Do you have details for any meetings regarding this issue?

There was some discussion about the importance of bridging gaps with other orgs that support public lands. There are a few opportunities to join hands with some groups that we might not traditionally align with, but who are also vocal proponents of keeping public lands public. 

There was a lot of discussion about how to reach out to more rural people and have them get involved in the fight for public lands. A lot of the vocal support for public lands in Utah has come from the Wasatch Front. It seems like there is a lot of misinformation floating around from American Lands Council and other groups that may be preventing some of these people in more rural areas from getting on board. 

There were several really good examples given of how much of an impact an individual can have regarding politics and changing the minds of legislators. Grizz on the forum here has been very involved in working with his local representatives, as well as putting pressure on Cache county to not continue payments to Ivory's ALC supporting the land transfer.

Hopefully grizz will chime in with a few more details of what was discussed.

There are a lot of opportunities for us as hunters to get involved in preserving access and opportunity. I certainly haven't done nearly enough. The more organized and motivated we can be as sportsmen, the more change we will be able to effect.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

There are a couple of meetings this week in which the Bear River Diversion will be discussed. One is tomorrow at noon that the Nature Conservancy, and one is Wednesday night at Harrisville cabin.

I would like to attend the next BHA meeting in SLC. Maybe we can get enough people to care about our public lands to make a difference. It could happen.
R


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Wish I would of seen this earlier.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I met a couple of folks from BHA yesterday. I gave them my info, and I hope to get updates and meeting agendas from them in the future. I intend to do some research this week about their organization and business model. They seem to be doing good work, and I'm excited to learn more. It would be nice to get a bigger and stronger voice in our fight against our silly Utah legislature and their goofy ideas about public lands...
R


----------

